# White Meat Fish Recipes?



## CatCap (Jul 21, 2018)

Looking for recipes for a soft and tender white meat fish. 

Also hoping to find a crunchy topping.

Sorry for not being very specific.


----------



## aliphares (Jan 7, 2018)

Since it's nothing specific I'll give two very different general suggestions
I'm just a part time prep cook, these are just two I enjoy the most
First off your classic fish amandine, fish and almonds and great beans. Blanch the green beans and quickly pan sear the fish, and then bring some butter to a boil till it turns brown and nutty. Cook the fish and green beans with almonds in the brown butter till they're done. Add a bit of parsley and lemon

You can also make fish en papillote. Get some onions, garlic, lemon zest, chillies, and a bit of coriander, and add them to fish in individual parchment pockets and bake them at 450F 

These are just general directions, I'm not good with giving specific recipes, hope it helps though.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Need more info like what fish species? Some need different cooking techniques.

For fresh water white fish like walleye, northern pike, perch I simply season, flour, pan fry. Catfish I do the same or beer batter because they are bit more flavorful than the others. 

Cod I have done both the above, baked it, pan seared in live oil, pan seared in butter... it is a firmer texture and stands up well to this. Haddock the same...


----------



## CatCap (Jul 21, 2018)

aliphares said:


> Since it's nothing specific I'll give two very different general suggestions
> I'm just a part time prep cook, these are just two I enjoy the most
> First off your classic fish amandine, fish and almonds and great beans. Blanch the green beans and quickly pan sear the fish, and then bring some butter to a boil till it turns brown and nutty. Cook the fish and green beans with almonds in the brown butter till they're done. Add a bit of parsley and lemon
> 
> ...


Fish amandine sounds great! i'll try it out!


----------



## aliphares (Jan 7, 2018)

CatCap said:


> Fish amandine sounds great! i'll try it out!


Like I said I was just pointing you in possible directions, please find some real recipes for that! 
And yes it's great, it's one of the few seafood dishes I actually enjoy


----------



## Lotkid (May 17, 2019)

CatCap said:


> Looking for recipes for a soft and tender white meat fish.
> 
> Also hoping to find a crunchy topping.
> 
> Sorry for not being very specific.


 Boston scrod is a good one or parmesan panko encrusted


----------

